# Need help finding parts diagram for Spirit snowblower



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I have an 8hp 27" Spirit snowblower, model # 270-3004 here. Cant find much about it on the web. Would like a parts diagram, anybody happen to have a manual? Is there any type of Murray to Spirit cross reference available? Thanks!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

sidegrinder said:


> I have an 8hp 27" Spirit snowblower, model # 270-3004 here. Cant find much about it on the web. Would like a parts diagram, anybody happen to have a manual? Is there any type of Murray to Spirit cross reference available? Thanks!


I googled "spirit snowblower" on line and quick read that it is Craftsman, Murray, and there was an online option for a manual. Does it have a Tecumseh motor? 
Also read that Small Engine Warehouse has a MTD SPIRIT warehouse category ?

I hope you get better answers than these!


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes it has an HM80. I know that Murray had its hand in many pies over the years including Craftsman, Spirit, Estate, Noma, Eaglestar, Dynamark, etc. I can find some Spirit models on Ebay, but their numbers are way different, like 629104X79A...


----------

